# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Wysokie tętno

## viola999

Witam 
Mam 25 lat, ważę około 56 kg, wzrost 170 cm. 
Moje tetno wynoi 115 w sobote, i tak utrzymuje sie w granicach 98/96, dzis znów 106. 
Czy to normalne, czuje kołatanie serca i ciagłe zmęczenie. 

Czy nalezy udać się do kardiologa? 
Dodam, ze nie przeżywalam nic stresujacego w ostatnich miesiącach.

----------

